# It's winter in Poland...



## Kruszakus (Jan 25, 2010)

Just look at what my neighbours have made out of a huge pile of snow :lol: 






















Sweet!


----------



## ismart (Jan 25, 2010)

That is sweet! :lol: Next time i have a heavy snow fall, i'm so going to build a tank with my nephew.


----------



## ABbuggin (Jan 25, 2010)

haha that's cool.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2010)

That's cool! Really scare some of the old neibors with that one! :lol:


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 25, 2010)

Chase said:


> That's cool! Really scare some of the old neibors with that one! :lol:


It should! That looks a bit like an old Soviet T 26, with a bigger gun!


----------



## Rick (Jan 25, 2010)

Awesome. Odd looking snow though.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 25, 2010)

Gotta have someone make me one if front yard, so I can blow the minds of passerbyers!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 25, 2010)

Really that's all I wanted it for!


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 25, 2010)

:lol: That's great! Thanks for letting us see.


----------



## Kruszakus (Jan 26, 2010)

This snow is really old - it was shoveled from the road and the pavement, and it was already mixed with some dirt and sand - people walked on it, cars drove on it too. Then it was dumped on the side of the road in a huge pile, so it kinda got "compressed" even a bit more.


----------

